
Ask HN: What do you think of Reddit's redesign? - monochromatic
This has been discussed ad nauseum on reddit itself, but I know there are a lot of people here who&#x27;ve used reddit since its inception. What do YOU think of the redesign?<p>Personally, I think it&#x27;s visually and functionally a step in the wrong direction. On top of that, performance is considerably worse. If they ever disable old.reddit.com, I&#x27;ll probably stop using the site.
======
existencebox
Very literally one of the worst redesigns I can think of in recent memory,
easily on par with Digg/Myspace to me. (And I was a web-izen through both)

To avoid hyperbole, I'll list many of the same concrete elements others have.

\- Page load MUCH slower.

\- Information density is MUCH lower.

\- Inlined ads between actual posts.

\- Terribly ineffective use of linked images (they're massive rather than only
on hover as one would get with RES)

It feels to me like Reddit embracing its "potential" as a clickbait factory
ala buzfeed/instagram, over trying to encourage discussion and community per
what I first found appealing about it.

------
detaro
Only positives: I sometimes like the "all images already visible" view they
added, and it's kind of nice you can now click the lines indicating nesting to
fold the thread you are in.

Both of these things could have been perfectly fine implemented in the old
design.

I find it especially annoying that the sidebar (with subreddit rules etc)
appears to be gone?

------
Akaahn
We should just go back to 4:3 monitors, because according to "modern" web
design, utilizing horizontal screen space is tantamount to devil worship.

~~~
qbrass
You don't need to go back to 4:3, just turn your widescreen monitor sideways
and there's even less evil horizontal space.

